# Trimming advice needed!



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

I trimmed Jenna yesterday, and I'm generally happy with the result, however her muzzle has a mind of its own  I trimmed her face with a short/ non existent moustache, and the lack of weight has meant that the hair springs up wherever it fancies - I quite like the shaggy look, but would like to neaten it a little. Not sure how to go about it - any ideas gratefully would be gratefully received.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I had the same issue with Jake. out stuck up got weeks. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh dear, never mind I'm sure its not too bad, I would think though you really need to either leave length to weigh it down, or cut the layers really short - but then you would still go through the sticky out stage if you wanted to grow it longer again anyway.
Oh just noticed pic! (must have looked at post before signing in) - doesn't look bad to me.


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks Dawn, the photo doesn't really show it in it's full errantness It looked fine last night, but then Jenna slept on it! I'll see if I can get a better photo. 

I quite like the effect, but it would be nice if it looked as if it was intended, rather than I forgot a bit! Last time I messed about with her muzzle it was a disaster, so I'm somewhat wary of taking the scissors to it.


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

This is a bit clearer, Jenna has her 'I don't think much of the hairdresser' look on her face


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

She is certainly giving you a look that says something!! trying to think of the perfect phrase! still looks ok, the good thing about our dogs is they never have that perfect groomed look anyway which I am really happy about.


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks again - you've made me feel much better. I'll stop agonising and just enjoy her scruffy look


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Firstly Von, I would like to say what a lovely trim Jenna has .. well done 

Regarding the wayward muzzle, I know all about this, I would try to round it off a little bit, basically grab the side muzzle hair in your fingers and trim a little at a time, this will round it off nicley both sides .. the bottom (chin) area looks nice and short/ neat


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Thank you very much JoJo. 

When you say trim the side muzzle, do I hold the muzzle hair with my fingers parallel with Jenna's jawline, or at right angles to it?
Sorry if I'm being a bit dense, but I can't quite picture it!


----------



## eddie1 (May 31, 2012)

I think Jenna looks ok,the shaggy look suits our poos x x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Von said:


> Thank you very much JoJo.
> 
> When you say trim the side muzzle, do I hold the muzzle hair with my fingers parallel with Jenna's jawline, or at right angles to it?
> Sorry if I'm being a bit dense, but I can't quite picture it!


Hi Von, sorry it is hard to explain, hold the muzzle hair parallel works well, or with a very slight angle, it depends on the coat type too... I like the rounded finish, hey I am laughing here as I dont always get it right and you should see some of the cuts I do on my dogs lol .. it's all about trying new things, being confident and getting the look you desire  Just trim a little bit at a time, even leave it a day, and then snip a little bit more the following day if needed... Jenna is gorgeous full stop  

Have a peep at some of my dodgy cuts in my doggy diary ... Fudge has a nice rounded muzzle in some of the photos though ...

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/category/my-doggie-diary/page/2/


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks again The photos helped enormously, I'll give Jenna a good brush through (we've just come in from a walk and they are both dirty - nothing new there!) and then I'll see what I can do. I like the idea of a tentative first attempt and then look at it again tomorrow.

Your dogs are simply beautiful, with such individual, interesting characters. I love this in Jenna and Meadow too; although they have some things in common they are often very different in their approaches to life!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

I agree...Jenna looks lovely 

For Molly's muzzle I prefer the wind tunnel look!! 
I think it keeps them younger looking and more feminine.

I hold her muzzle with one hand and using thinning scissors just work my way outwards from the nose taking a section at a time. I prefer this to a moustache type look and prefer all the hair at the side of the muzzle to go backwards towards her head as opposed to coming down the side to a point at the jawline...if that makes sense!! 

It's a bit straggly here but you can get the idea...










xxx


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks Mairi, I think the 'wind tunnel' would suit Jenna very well! Her muzzle is a sort of sable, but you don't really notice it as her hair is cut at the moment, your suggestion would make it a feature, which would be nice.

When you say cut from the nose out with the thinning scissors, do you start cutting from there too, or just at the end of the muzzle hair but in a nose - to - eyes direction?

Molly's eyelashes are to die for, by the way!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahh thanks Von  happy snipping lol 

Wow look at those lashes Molly  .. and still so clean looking, Molly and Betty Bossy Knickers are the cleanest poos ever lol


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Thank you ladies...yes I wish had lashes like them 

Right...have been TRYING to get photos of how I position the scissors 
Not easy with phone in one hand , scissors in the other and a dog who thinks I'm off my head 

I firstly comb all the muzzle in the desired shape I'm hoping to achieve ....

I work pretty close in at the nose cutting (thinning!!)my way out towards the ends ie towards the eye then generally going in a circular direction..from the nose to the ear..nose to chin etc...a sort of mushroom effect 




























I just take whatever weight out I think is required, going over it again and again 

xxx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Sorry for such huge photos...I normally crop them first 

xxx


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

That's great Mairi, I understand now! Thank you very much for sparing the time to take the photos and post them, I really appreciate it.

It may take a while for Jenna's muzzle to look totally wind tunnel, as she's had 3 Years of it being parted on her nose, but I think it will suit her.

I noticed that you use double bladed thinning scissors, mine are only thinners on one of the blades, I'll check on the Internet what difference it makes before I use them on Jenna!

The very large photos were very helpful


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Lovely photos  

Von please let us see photos are some more snipping ... be brave and dont worry it will grow back if you do go a little bit too short (unlike my lawn which will not grow back as it is a mud pit lol)


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

I will post photos of my efforts 

JoJo, usually my inner mantra when clipping/trimming is 'it's hair, it grows', and I'm not usually anxious about snipping away, but I once made a dreadful mess of Jenna's muzzle and sides of her face, by thinning it out too much - she looked very uncockapoo like for several weeks! For some reason I've panicked this time.
The hair on her face isn't uniform - one side is fairly silky and wavy, bulked out by a bit of poodle woolly hair. The other side is mainly poodle woolly, and doesn't fall into shape very easily. She also sleeps on the poodle woolly side, so has a constant one sided bed head! 

However, thanks to the help and encouragement I'm feeling much happier and more confident about tackling it now, as you say, it will grow again whatever


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I think I am going to try that look with Willow too as she grows. her hair is already getting long. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

It would really suit her wouldn't it, and show off her lovely white muzzle


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Well, Jenna now has a 'best side'! We have a Mairi mini wind tunnel crossed with a JoJo rounded. I cut her muzzle fairly short to help train it back. Got in a bit of a mess with her cheek hair which is very woolly. Not agonising about it.

This is the best side








This side isn't as short as it looks, it curls up at the ends, think (hope) a shampoo will improve it.








Full frontal! Will soften and rounden the scissor line between her eyes when her fur has grown a bit. Phew!! Off for a strong coffee now.


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

This is a better front view


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I think it looks really good. you did a good job! 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks Donna, it's a bit shorter than I would like, but it will grow. I learnt a lot, as usual, and I'm still not sure what to do where her muzzle hair and cheek hair meet! I also need to invest in some double sided thinning scissors, as they don't remove quite as much hair as the single sided, which were a bit over enthusiastic on hair removal!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I have the single sided too. I user them on the top of his head and eye brows. I am always trimming around his eyes but I have not tried the rest of his face yet. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Well done you - I take my hat off to all of you that do the whole scissor, clipper thing... the limit of my nerve is snipping the odd errant curl and even that is a fairly traumatic experience.
Margot )) looks lovely, if a little peeved!


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks Marzi, yes I think peeved is the word! Margot was even more peeved when I stuck her in the bath and shampooed her muzzle 

She's been out for a walk since, and has rearranged it to her own liking by scooting her face along the grass cuttings on the field, which had been buried by the snow. Nice

Think I'll invest in the stuff teenagers used for spiky hairdos, that might hold it in place


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ah well done!! 

Very good job indeed....

xxx


----------

